# Rough Idle on Hot Days



## michaels (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone noticing a rough idle in hot weather? Mine seems to be idling roughly on really hot days. It has been 100+ in SoCal over the last couple of weeks. When I hit the gas, it hesitates a little as well. But, all else seems fine.

I haven't been able to pinpoint any other pattern to the rough idle, other than it seems to start when it's really hot outside. And of course my air is running as well.


----------

